# 1080p pj's under $2k



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm thinking about upgrading to a 1080p pj, I don't want to spend more than $2k, I was looking at the sanyo plvz700, plvz2000 and they have a 1080HD , iI dont know whats the difference from the 700 and the 1080HD they look identical (http://us.sanyo.com/Home-Theaters):dontknow:, Epson Home Cinema 6100 (http://projectorpeople.com/projectors/projdtls.asp?itemid=24182&itmname=Epson+Home+Cinema+6100) and the Mitsubishi HC5500, anybody here with any of this pj"s?
I found the Sanyo plvz2000 here.....http://photodynasty.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1344_1606& that's a good deal!!

I have the Sanyo plvz4 on a 100" screen, do you guys think that is a big difference between the 720 and the 1080??:dontknow:


:help:

Thanks!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well the difference is the resolution the 1080p has better resolution so you will get a better image, especially on a big screen. Also 1080p is what blu ray is so you can't get any better. They have the sanyo that you mentioned here in a package deal........http://www.projectionguys.com/packages_SanyoPLVZ700.cfm


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

All of those you are looking at are 1080p HD. 

I would say the 6100 looks good with 1800 lumens and 18,000:1 contrast ratio, but what actual useful numbers you get out of those would remain to be seen. You don't really need the lumens with your room. Nor do you need the stuff that comes with the package deal on the PLV-Z700... so... it would seem to me that your best deal is from Projector People on the 700 with the rebate.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I agree with you Sonnie.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I talked to one of the techs from Sanyo about the new organic LCD panels on the 700, he told me that the organic doesn't last as long as the inorganic (plvz2000, 3000, etc....) so I'm not sure about that the new units, the HC5500 and some of the epson pj's have the organic panels to, :dontknow:

How about LCD vs DLP???:bigsmile:


----------



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

I just got the 6100 for Christmas.
Mounted it and could not wait till the screen arrived (which it did today Dec 29)

On a taupe painted wall last night we watched Bat Man .STELLAR is all I can say.

Tonight I am mounting the 106" screen [BANANA][/BANANA]


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

From what I can find I don't think there is that much to worry about with organic panels. They may not last as long, but they will outlast how long you will own it and the unit will probably only be worth $2-300 by the time it does start to dis-color or fade.


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Did you have a Pro before the 6100?
I have the model 100 Panasonic 720p and really like what I hear from the Epson 6100 and it appears close enough in lumens that I can still keep it always in eco mode........I never used it in Dynamics to save bulb life.
The increased contrast, 10 memory settings, adjustments and 4000 estimated bulb life has me excited, even if its 3000-3500 its gonna be likely better than the Panasonics life.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Superchad,

Pls note that real bulb life might differ from the one advertised due to many reasons:

- On/Off no of cycles are more relevant than the duration of working bulb
- Not all bulbs are created equal, and viewing habits aren't as well

Note that Dynamic mode vs theater mode (in the Epson models) isn't based on a harder working bulb, but on an extra polirizing filter activated to give better colour accuracy at the expense of brightness. So you shouldn't worry a lot about the different modes.
Nevertheless, using a bulb in eco mode (regardless of theater mode or dynamic) is recommended to save some bulb life.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Projector people has the PLV-z700 for $1,549.00 plus the $200 rebate from Sanyo, that's a good deal!!




$1349 + free shipping :spend:


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks but the 6100 looks like the better of the two for a bit more cash, its list of "cons" in the review at Projectorreview are things that I am not willing to compromise on. It looks like a good Pro for the cash all in all.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Sure, it is also more expensive. 
I have tried 2 different classes of Epson projectors. To be honest, I really got the quality I paid for...


----------

